# I accepted Pool and stepped in it big time.



## popcollar2014 (Nov 15, 2016)

I ended up logging off 1 ride later.


----------



## SatMan (Mar 20, 2017)

Looks like you hit 4:30 quitting time...


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Not gonna lie. That's hard to look at


----------



## u-Boat (Jan 4, 2016)

Why not just park your car, grab a cardboard sign and sharpie, and set up shop at an interstate exit? You literally could make a higher net profit begging strangers for spare change. uBer Pool. Lmao!


----------



## Safe_Driver_4_U (Apr 2, 2017)

^^^^^yep what u-Boat said..... remember never accept pool.


----------



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)

UberPool


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

7Miles said:


> View attachment 133343
> 
> 
> UberPool


Hahahahaha great pic! Would give you 5 likes if I could!


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

SatMan said:


> Looks like you hit 4:30 quitting time...


Yeah, and he got them all - McDonalds, Burger King, Wendy's, Taco Bell, and one homeless beggar (ooops, I mean_ "outdoorsman"_) on his way home from his intersection! And all 5 probably headed for the hood.

On the bright side, he probably got three 5* ratings...along with one 4 and one 3...


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

MOCK-ING BIRDS

Anyway, what I don't get about pool is that they don't charge per PAX.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

June132017 said:


> MOCK-ING BIRDS
> 
> Anyway, what I don't get about pool is that they don't charge per PAX.


They do charge per pax. 
Driver just doesn't see that. We get paid per mile. This is why we say no to pool


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

SatMan said:


> Looks like you hit 4:30 quitting time...


More people should see this.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Cableguynoe said:


> They do charge per pax.
> Driver just doesn't see that. We get paid per mile. This is why we say no to pool


Yeah, and we get paid less per mile than we get paid per mile for X. in my city, a pool ride gets you 8 cents less. It's bad enough for UberX, let alone for pool. SAY NO TO POOL RIDES. Everyone needs to get on this page.


----------



## Robert finnly (Jul 1, 2017)

What a joke. First time i realized uberpool was no good after i had 3 separate riders. First was 20 minutes away, next was 10 minutes after the first, then final guy was still 40 minutes away. So in my naive mind im thinking i just made at least $30 for 1:10 minutes which isnt bad at all. So i drop him off look and i made 14.25 total i was so mad smh. So whats the better choice accept and cancel a pool ride or just dont accept?


----------



## empresstabitha (Aug 25, 2016)

Robert finnly said:


> What a joke. First time i realized uberpool was no good after i had 3 separate riders. First was 20 minutes away, next was 10 minutes after the first, then final guy was still 40 minutes away. So in my naive mind im thinking i just made at least $30 for 1:10 minutes which isnt bad at all. So i drop him off look and i made 14.25 total i was so mad smh. So whats the better choice accept and cancel a pool ride or just dont accept?


Sometimes when I'm in a mood i accept and just sit where I'm at wait until they cancel. It's amazing how impatient some pool riders are.

Or turn my data on and off and drive away. I had one lady keep saying " are you coming" for 15 minutes cause she didn't want to cancel. Then I cancelled turnes my data off and took a nap . I don't teally care about the cancellation fee I just want to ruin an idiots day. She all"I'm going to be late for work"

I'll do lyft line btw but not uber pool.


----------



## MSUGrad9902 (Jun 8, 2016)

We don't have pool here in Detroit (knock on wood), but it looks like you had a ride that was almost an hour including 5 pickups and drop offs and you netted just under $26. Am I reading this right?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

MSUGrad9902 said:


> We don't have pool here in Detroit (knock on wood), but it looks like you had a ride that was almost an hour including 5 pickups and drop offs and you netted just under $26. Am I reading this right?


The 12 is the total. You added that so it doubled.


----------



## Robert finnly (Jul 1, 2017)

empresstabitha said:


> Sometimes when I'm in a mood i accept and just sit where I'm at wait until they cancel. It's amazing how impatient some pool riders are.
> 
> Or turn my data on and off and drive away. I had one lady keep saying " are you coming" for 15 minutes cause she didn't want to cancel. Then I cancelled turnes my data off and took a nap . I don't teally care about the cancellation fee I just want to ruin an idiots day. She all"I'm going to be late for work"
> 
> I'll do lyft line btw but not uber pool.


Oh i sat before and they refuse to cancel


----------



## MSUGrad9902 (Jun 8, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> The 12 is the total. You added that so it doubled.


YIKES


----------



## Delilah5 (Mar 20, 2017)

$12 for half hour work is not bad. 

There was another driver in Orlando that made $20 in 8 hours because it was slow.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Delilah5 said:


> $12 for half hour work is not bad


48 minutes is not a half hour. 
How's much gas do you think he used up in those 48 minutes?


----------



## Delilah5 (Mar 20, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> 48 minutes is not a half hour.
> How's much gas do you think he used up in those 48 minutes?


48 min your right, missed that.

Im guessing half a gallon of gas for 11 miles. $1.25-1.30?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Delilah5 said:


> 48 min your right, missed that.
> 
> Im guessing half a gallon of gas for 11 miles. $1.25-1.30?


So now we're closer to $10 for almost an hour


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

12 bucks for damn near 1 hr of work w/ 4 different people?
Wow.
This is a low.


----------



## Entitled_ Bro (Oct 3, 2016)

How much money did uber make on that?


----------



## NorCalPhil (Aug 19, 2016)

The only times I will take pool consistently is if I'm chasing a Quest. All other times get this rundown:

I've been sitting for more than 10 minutes without a ride (pretty rare in my market during the times I drive). 
Pickup is no more than 3 minutes away and is NOT a popular location (i.e. Ballpark near game end, etc). 3 minutes because 5 is too far and I like odd numbers.
If Surge is 1.7x or better. In this case, after starting the ride go in and 'stop new requests'.


----------



## Maquis (Jul 6, 2017)

How to fight the Nazi Empire:

Uber penalizes you if you turn down 2 pools in a row, so turn down every other one.

When you must accept a Pool, click button to "Stop Further Requests." This way you are giving a discounted ride to one rider, but you are not letting the Nazi Empire profiteer on your ass. Otherwise, they put 2 parties in your car, they get paid twice for every mile you drive while they are giving a discounted rate for one.

They want us to accept Pools, they can pay us our fair share.

And cancel every Pool you can. Rider doesn't show up in 2 minutes, be gone. You cancel the Pool, the cheap-ass **** gets charged $5.00, you get $3.75 of it, normally more than you might make anyway. And it cancels out what the cheapskate is saving on the next 2-3 pools. This is especially great when you know the navigation is sending you to the wrong location -- the alley behind the shopping center.

Also get Pool requests and I show up, there's 3 people. Nazi Empire will not do anything about this. Tell the people Pool limit is 2 riders. They will either try to talk you into taking them, and you can drag this conversation out until the 2 minutes has passed, or tell them to cancel and order a Regular pool, Either way you get cancellation fee. Remember, they are basically trying to defraud you.


----------

